# 2001 Sentra GXE. synthetic transmission fluid help



## tahir217 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have 2001 Nissan sentra 157 Kilometers.

I am the 2nd owner and the trasmission oil was never changed. My mechanic drained the oil by taking of the pan. He then filled it.

Now I like to drain it again myself 

now there are already 2 oils mixed already in the tranny, half old and half new. I want to use synthetic oil now. Someone told me that Amsoil transmission oil is the best.

1. Can I used the Amsoil ATF, if yes which one.

AMSOIL Synthetic Multi-Vehicle Automatic Transmission Fluid

or

AMSOIL Synthetic Low-Viscosity Automatic Transmission Fluid 



2. Will it be ok to add half quantiry Amosil with other 2 oils already mixed.


Thanks
Tahir


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

to be honest i wouldnt even waste your time doing it. if u change it every 30000 there no need to use synthetic. i would nissan atf it would be better in the long run.


----------



## tahir217 (Nov 19, 2010)

if you do every 30000, I agree with you.

but as I mentionbed, the fluid is changed on 157 K. I believe some damage is done already so thats why want to use synthetic oil now.

need to know which synthetic oil would be suitable.

Thanks


----------

